# Looking for a home for a very freindly cat, Long Island NY



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This stray cat has been wandering around for several months at my home. After I deemed him freindly enough to interact with I discovered he was Un-neutered, and had fleas/lice. I am having him Neutered ASAP and checked for a Micro chip, de-wormed and given his vital vaccines like rabies and feline leukemia.
Because of his condition he is either someones lost cat, in which case I will return him after neutering him; he is someones poorly cared for outdoor cat in which case I will not feel bad about finding him a new home, OR he is just a VERY freindly stray.

If he has no owner I will be fostering him until I can find him a suitable home.

He is wonderful with other cats, he loves to interact with my indoor/outdoor girl. He is totally nonplussed by other cats being challenging, I have never heard him hiss. He is great about being handled and cuddled and he appears in good health after I treated him for lice and fleas and got some meat on his bones.
He is adorable as well, He is about 12-13 pounds as an estimate, and he looks like a Tabby/Mainecoon mix. He is very fluffy and has a soft lamb like coat that sheds not nearly as bad as my short haired cats.

If anyone is interested in adopting him after I confirm his owner status and get him vet checked and neutered PLEASE let me know. I WILL ask questions about your cat knowledge and make sure you have a competent vet, and will include a small adoption fee to help cover his vaccine costs and ensure he gets a good home.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

He's a beauty! At 12-13 lbs when he is skinny, he definitely has some Main **** in him. The structure of his face looks a lot like a Main **** as well. It sounds like he was someone's cat at one point in time.

Since winter is fast approaching, you might want to consider leaving out some kind of shelter with a blanket or two.


----------

